# JDRF launches new pregnancy toolkit for UK women with type 1 diabetes



## Northerner (Jan 16, 2015)

JDRF has this week launched its brand new Pregnancy Toolkit for UK women living with type 1 diabetes. The Toolkit is packed with lots of useful information for people living with the condition and planning a pregnancy.

Baby planning is an exciting time for any couple, but if you have type 1 diabetes, there are some extra things to think about. This new free Toolkit – written with input from healthcare professionals, JDRF volunteers and women with type 1 diabetes – helps explain the best way to achieve a healthy pregnancy for both mum and baby.

London resident Rowena Gracey, has had type 1 diabetes for almost 20 years and struggled to find the facts she needed when pregnant with her son George. She said: "I found there was very little information available to explain what to expect and how to manage my condition.

“JDRF’s Toolkit provides really practical advice for what you need to consider pre-conception, what happens at each stage of your pregnancy, and who you can call on for support to keep your health in the best shape possible.   I only wish it was around when I was pregnant!"

https://www.jdrf.org.uk/news/latest...ncy-toolkit-for-uk-women-with-type-1-diabetes


----------



## Cleo (Jan 18, 2015)

thanks for this Alan - have downloaded - looks like an excellent resource !!


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 13, 2015)

I like JDRF. have not read but giving this a bump


----------



## Katie1979 (Jul 20, 2015)

This is great, many thanks!


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 28, 2015)

Katie1979 said:


> This is great, many thanks!


Pleased you got something out of it Katie


----------

